# Dashboard RATTLES



## newnissanlady (Nov 17, 2012)

Just purchased a new 2013 Rogue and I am very disappointed in rattles in the dash that are intermittent. They certainly are worse when the vehicle is cold and I drive on a bumpier road at 40mph or faster. I've identified at least 3 source locations of the rattles. One is in the steering column and I can make it stop if I press down on the plastic on top of the steering wheel. I have a brand new vehicle and it sounds like a cheap thing. This rattles are driving me nuts! When I googled "Rogue dashboard rattles", I have discovered I am not alone. I wish I would've known of this problem before buying.


----------



## rogue123 (Mar 16, 2013)

*dash rattles*

I just purchased a 2013 rogue and also have dash rattles. It is sooo frustrating! Seems to only happen when car is cold and happens with every bump! Feels like its between the dash and the windshield. Took it to the dealer after 3 weeks of being tortured. But GUESS WHAT! By the time the technician and I went for a test drive the car was already warmed up and no noise!! This will always be the case after driving there! So they cannot hear it...Any advice? I want to love my new car but can't and hope I didn't make the wrong choice with this one...


----------

